

Ask HN: What is your startup's stack? - adamgluck

What does your startup do, what is your stack, and why did you pick it?
======
edoceo
Market Research/Customer Interviews Linux, Apache, Nginx, PHP+Yii, MySQL,
Redis, Memcache, jquery+plugins, fontawesome.

The code is least common denominator, wide access to talent. Loads of existing
well known tools for test, performance, scale &c. Stable foundation

------
BorisMelnik
PHP / MySQL / CentOS / Googlefont

probably about the most boring stack out there

